# New Curado at Academy



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone know when Academy will get the new curado? I have a gift card burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

I'm in the same boat brotha.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Anybody??


----------



## AXLE (Sep 19, 2011)

I pulled a brand new one out of the box last Sunday @ the Academy in Conroe. price is $179.00


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I bought one at the fishing show from FTU. They had a 10% discount on them, I think I paid 181.00 all in.... They had all gear ratios, I got the 7 to 1....


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Anybody????


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

I found one up in Killeen today. So Academy's are getting them, just think they're very limited.


----------



## crazy pescador (Mar 8, 2007)

Academy in Katy has some I called them and told me they have some in stock.


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

I ordered one on line for the same price Academy has them 179.00 from Wholesale Marine, no shipping charge, no tax and it got here in three days, so i figure with the money i saved on tax and shipping i can get my suffix braid . just sayin.


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

oops just realized this post was acouple months old, oh well, just use the info for future purchases if you want.


----------



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

Has anyone with the new curado I taken it on enough saltwater trips to be able to give a hands on opinion? 
Giving it strong consideration for a saltwater inshore reel. Am using an assortment or older Chronarchs and a new ci 4 (in for spool replacement and cleaning). Ci 4 has great potential but I am going to wait for the 2nd generation.


----------

